# Brother's PC won't boot after routine dust blow-out



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm seriously frazzled and could really use some help. :banghead:

Ok I had a day off work today so I figured I'd give my and my brother's computer a typical dust blow-out and just some usual cleaning.

After my usual work with the air compressor I put back the shell pieces and finished cleaning up.

Now after I plugged in and booted up my computer I went to go plug in my brother's computer. I turned it on and it booted up but it hanged at the GATEWAY screen. I thought it was pretty weird so I flipped off the power and waited a minute. I tried again only for the computer to not even show anything at all I was getting a NO SIGNAL from my screen.

I hear and see the fans boot up and the normal lights but I don't hear the HDD's booting up also the front light is a orange-green color instead of a normal green plus the DVD drive's read light is just constantly on and when I try pressing the eject button it doesn't respond. and it just stays like this without any errors or anything I've left it on for a solid hour now to see if anything happens and its still the same way.

I've already basically ripped every part out and put it back and blew off all the connections and ports. still nothing.

If you guys can give me any sort of help that will be great, I really want to avoid having this serviced when it was working just fine before I blew it out.

I can't give you any specs atm because I can't even get the screen to show me anything more or less get to the startup screen. if you guys got a program you want me to try please let me know.

Thanks allot guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I've already basically ripped every part out and put it back and blew off all the connections and ports. still nothing.


Somthing may have broke or is still not pluged in. If you connect a external monitor to it do you get any video?

Do the following:
-Take out the battery
-Unplug the power cable
-Hold the power button for 30 - 45 seconds.
-Plug in the battery
-Plug the power cable
-Try to boot the laptop.


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

Uh right I should've informed that this was a desktop not a laptop, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go back into the laptop make sure all connections are pressed together. Check power cables to the hard drives and montior. Reseed everything else again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Masterchiefxx17


goku262002 said:


> Uh right I should've informed that this was a desktop not a laptop, sorry for the confusion.


What is the complete Model Number of the Gateway?
It is not uncommon for something to become loose or unseated while cleaning inside a PC.
Was the PC shut down and the power cable to the PSU unplugged?
Start by reseating all power connections, all Mobo to component connections and all cards.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:facepalm::facepalm: Sorry about that! I ment to say desktop. Sometimes I just get lost between the Laptop section and this one :grin:.


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

Tyree said:


> @ Masterchiefxx17
> 
> What is the complete Model Number of the Gateway?
> It is not uncommon for something to become loose or unseated while cleaning inside a PC.
> ...


I can't really say becuase other then the logo that appears when its starting up and the tiny logo in front theres no indedication of what this model of computer is! I've looked all over and couldn't find anything, its very strange.

Yes everything was shut down when I did this an I unplugged all of the back cables to have more freedom but I didn't unplug anything on the inside, usually I don't because I fear that I'll replug in something wrong and I have never had to with my personal machine.

Can you give me proper instructions on how to reseat everything?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There should be a Model Number somewhere on thy case or a Service Tag with numbers.
Reseating involves disconnecting all power connections and reattaching.
Remove all cards, RAM-GPU-Audio etc., and put them back being certain they are filly seated into their slot(s).


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok I took everything out and reconnected it again and it still remains the same.

All I could find was a serial number hopefully it helps: 0025642338


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We need a model number not the serial. Should be on the same tag you found the serial number.



> I hear and see the fans boot up and the normal lights but I don't hear the HDD's booting up also the front light is a orange-green color instead of a normal green plus the DVD drive's read light is just constantly on and when I try pressing the eject button it doesn't respond. and it just stays like this without any errors or anything I've left it on for a solid hour now to see if anything happens and its still the same way.


Is this still happening? Do you have a new hard drive to try?

-----

Unplug the power supply from the computer. Take out the CMOS battery (button cell) for about 30 - 45 seconds. Put the battery back in and connect the PSU.

See if it will start.


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> We need a model number not the serial. Should be on the same tag you found the serial number.
> 
> Is this still happening? Do you have a new hard drive to try?
> 
> ...


Honest to god, this was all I could find outside of the shell and I usually know where to look for this kind of information. 

I tried a new drive with no change I also tried the CMOS and power supply unplugging method with no change either.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suggest pulling it apart and testing. There is a basic guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------

